# A little help?



## Hayley90

x


----------



## aob1013

I highly doubt that could be held against you x


----------



## CareBear

It would not be held against you, you would just have to have a certain age gap between your own child and an adopted child. It would help that you have a child and therefore be an experienced parent. You would be seen to have made a positive decision to extend your family through adoption.


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## hopeandpray

i watched a documentary aaaages ago about adoption in Britain and if you really want to help children the best thing to do is adopt children that are less likely to be adopted by others. these children are mainly those with special needs, those that are older and children that are being put up for adoption with their siblings. i know that these options would all be challenging but these are the children that really need help :flow:


----------



## Tiff

My parents had no problems either, my older brother is their biological child. I think they said they'd take a child up to the age of two, and I was adopted when I was 21 months old. 

Its true, special needs children and children who aren't infants tend to get overlooked. Your odds might increase if you took an older child. :hugs: We're planning on potentially adopting as well, we just need to talk about it a bit more between the two of us. :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I shouldn't think you would have a problem :) I think that your best bet is to opt to adpot children who are less likely to be adopted like much older children or children with special needs. Babies and very young children are hard to adopt as there is a higher demand because peopple want the child to grow up with them iykwim? Good on you though x


----------



## Hayley90

Thanks everyone :)
We haven't really discussed much in terms of what we would want, Liam i know would prefer a baby or as young as possible for obvious reasons, he would want them to grow up with him. Im more open to the idea of siblings, or multiples. In fact twins or triplets would be amazing. Liam is autistic so I've got no problems with that either... Will just have to wait and see I guess. 

Definately going to look into it more though, in a good few years though to get the process started. :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello! We adopted a baby girl from Russia in 2005. Our first daughter was a bio child. My ability to conceive was absolutely not an issue in the adoption process. The ony challenge you may have would be a domestic adoption and being selected by birthmom. Good luck!


----------



## anna2009

i have had my oldest and middlest adopted, noot a choice i made lightly, oldest was adopted at 16 months old and middle child was adopted at 5 months old, thought i was ready when had oldest and wasnt , with 2nd , i was homeless and abotion wasnt option as had no signs, on concerpetion and was 7 months gone when i found out, we now have a 3rd girls and , i have contact via letters and pictures but refuse to do it as dont want to confuse the kids and youngest is allways told about the her sisters and that they would love her, she will allways no, think befor adopteing as it isnt as easy as may think on birth parents side as , u now no from someone who hass had 2 of her birth children adopted, it was nice to no ,my 2 lovely girls went to people who couldnt have kids, it made it easyer, iam uk


----------

